# she cant even change it



## primebeatz (Dec 23, 2011)

Simply put...wife has email address with her name and the anniversary of her and her ex. I asked her to change it several times and recently when I brought it up she asked me "Why does this keep coming up?" Then she cited 3 websites that contact her via email as reason why its "too hard" to change it. This alone forces me to question her loyalty and commitment to me, amongst other things. We have been married for 7 months and I want it to be over because I dont feel like this is even a real loving relationship at this point.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

She can easily get a new address and have all mail forwarded to the new one.

This seems a little thing for a remorseful wife.

Is she tech savvy at all?
maybe she`s unaware she can forward her mail to a new addy?

If so inform her and offer to set her account up to forward mail to the new addy.


----------



## primebeatz (Dec 23, 2011)

Ive told her that and she acts so disgusted like im bothering her and then she said "Its just a number..doesnt mean anything"
Why wouldnt she want the email address to be OUR anniversary? Why cant she see thats disrespectful and just change it? Why should I even bother anymore if she coudnt see fit to change it on her own?


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

It is a small thing to change to accomidate someone you love. The amount of distress it causes you against the ease of changing it says a lot about her and the importance she attaches to the relationship. 

I have to say it also says something about you. Is her carelessness new or a feature of her personality that existed before you committed? If she has always been this way, you have to ask yourself why you are married such a woman. 

May i make some suggestions. Before having kids, sort this out. I think you need to Work on yourself first. There seems to be a need for a change in the way you view yourself and the value you place on yourself. You may need to Learn about bounderies and put them in place. Invite her to MC. I sugesst you try to work it out instead of bailing right now. It will help you to develop skills that you will need for your next relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

